# Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...



## -Andy- (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin dabei mir neue Heavy Feeder Ruten zu gönnen und kann mich immer noch nicht wirklich entscheiden. Also hat hier jemand evt. die im Betreff genannte Rute und kann etwas zur Qualität, der Aktion und den Wurfeigenschaften sagen? Eigentlich ist Cormoran nicht gerade der Hersteller meines Vertrauens aber optisch ein wenig an die Team Daiwa Heavy Feeder angelehnt sehen die Ruten auf den ersten Blick mal klasse aus und verfügen zudem noch über ein anständiges Wurfgewicht. 

Habe mir inzwischen auch schon einige Ruten angesehen und in der eigentlich engeren Auswahl stehen nur noch die Spro Berti Bovens Signature Feeder 420/200g, die Sänger tense-x High End Feeder 420/250g oder nun ggfs. halt noch die Cormoran. Bin somit für jede weiterführende Hilfe dankbar. #6


Gruss


----------



## siloaffe (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

Hey#h 

Ich weis nicht ob dir das jetzt Hilft??? 

Aber ich fische die: 

Mosella M.I.P EVO PowerFeeder in 420cm und 200gr Wg 
und bin total begeistert!!!:k 

Sie ist sehr dün und leicht, liegt Super in der Hand (ich hab die Testversion welche noch einen Korkgriff hat die aktuelle hat Moosgummi) und zudem ist, meinem Gefühl nach, selbst beim 200gr Korb + Futter noch reichlich Luft nach oben......:m 

einfach Sahne...... 

und die Krigste im Netz für ca. 100 nüsse

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## -Andy- (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

Hey Markus,

vielen Dank für dein Posting aber Mosella kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Ich habe bis jetzt die Xedion Power Feeder von Mosella gefischt und mir ist nun bei beiden Ruten nach ca. 1,5/2 Jahren oben der Blank am Steckverbinder der Griffteile auf einer Länge von ca. 15cm eingerissen. Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen und der Kundensupport von Mosella ist so ziemlich das Letzte. Von inzwischen 10 Versuchen jemanden vom Mosella Support ans Telefon zu bekommen, habe ich bislang 9x mindestens 15-30Min in der Warteschleife gehangen bis ich aufgelegt habe weil ich die Musik nicht mehr hören konnte und genau 1x habe ich eine nette Junge Frau ans Telefon bekommen, die mir vom zuständigen Fachpersonal einen umgehenden Rückruf in den nächsten 15 Minuten versprach, auf den ich heute noch warte.

Ich gehe stets sehr Anständig mit meinem Tackle um, habe die 220g WG Ruten nie über 120g Körbe + Futter belastet und auch nie Gewaltwürfe veranstaltet. Also da mir bislang wie beschrieben kein "Fachpersonal" erklärt hat wie die Risse im Blank an den Stellen entstanden sein könnten, muss ich quasi als "Laie" von extrem schlechter Qualität ausgehen. Somit kommen Mosella Produkte für mich nicht mehr in Frage. 

Trotzdem Danke für dein Posting.... 

Gruss


----------



## siloaffe (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

Hey Andy#h

In deinem Fall würd ich denen auch keinen Cent mehr zuschustern!|gr: 

Na dann viel Glück mit der Neuen wie sie auch heißen wird#6 

LG Markus


----------



## Forellenzocker (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

Habe deinen Post im Rheinboard gesehen und mich aber rausgehalten weil du schon so viele Empfehlungen hattest.

Meine Mosella hat auch so seine Macken. Lack abgeplatzt und der Rollenhaltr hat es mehr oder weniger auch schon hinter sich. Hat sich nicht wirklich gelohnt, die Investition.

Ich selber habe die Cormoran nicht, aber ich habe Sie schon geworfen und desöfteren im Einsatz gesehn und werde mir auch noch zwei dieser Ruten holen. Mein Onkel hat Sie seit geraumer Zeit im Einsatz und sehr zufrieden. Was mir besonderst gut gefällt sind die extrem großen Endringe. Das hat wesentlich Vorteile wenn man mal dicke Mono werfen will. Auch wenn man Sie entfremden will ist das von Vorteil.
Auch der z.Zt. äusserst günstige Rpeis ist nicht schlecht.

Selber habe ich mehrere Cherrywood
die 1 in 4,20 und 4,80 sowie eine 2er in 450. Sind auch nicht schlecht 
Gruß Forellenzocker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

Ich fische die *Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy  in der Elbe , und bin damit sehr zufrieden!*


----------



## -Andy- (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

Hallo zusammen,

so meine Entscheidung ist gefallen und ich bedanke mich für sämtliche Unterstützung. Habe mir jetzt die Sänger Master Edition Speed Feeder Ruten mit 108g WG in 4,20m bestellt und hoffe damit eine gute Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. 


Gruss Andy


----------



## Forellenzocker (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

Heeeyyy endlich mal ne Rückmeldung. Find ich gut. Oft ist es so, das anschliessend keine weitere Aussage kommt. Es wäre auch schön wenn du, wenn es möglich ist, mal bescheid gibst ob Du mit der neun Rute zufrieden bist.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Forellenjonny (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

feeder ruten sind sind echt vielseitig einsetzbar

ich muß mir auch noch eine   holen


----------



## klappe (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

hab auch eine im oktober letzen jahres gekauft.syntec xxl von browning 3,9m, 140g wg-ich glaub die hat bei keiner meiner bisherigen angelsessions bisher gefehlt.....ich liebe diese rute-und der preis war auch sehr fair(danke brassenwilly#6#6)


----------



## -Andy- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*



Forellenzocker schrieb:


> Heeeyyy endlich mal ne Rückmeldung. Find ich gut. Oft ist es so, das anschliessend keine weitere Aussage kommt. Es wäre auch schön wenn du, wenn es möglich ist, mal bescheid gibst ob Du mit der neun Rute zufrieden bist.
> 
> Gruß Günter




Na aber sowas gehört sich doch wenn man schon um Mithilfe bittet. #6

Die Ruten sind inzwischen auch bei mir angekommen, gehen jedoch leider gleich morgen auch wieder zurück zu meinem Tackle-Dealer. Warum?! Also optisch sind die Ruten echt klasse und die Verarbeitung sieht mehr als anständig aus. Außerdem sind sie sehr leicht und liegen gut in der Hand. 

Was mir jedoch garnicht gefällt sind die extrem kleinen Ringe und die für eine 180g WG Rute recht weiche Aktion. Die Ringe sind nicht viel grösser als bei einer Matchrute, fangen am Griffstück mit 11mm an und hören am Tip mit ca. 1,5mm auf. Das ist mir persönlich für eine Feeder Rute zu klein. Außerdem ist die gesamte Aktion der Rute nach meinem Empfinden für eine Heavy Feeder zu weich. 

Schade, jetzt geht die Suche von vorne los....


Gruss Andy


----------



## Greenmile1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

hallo Andy 

habe mir letzte woche diese rute hier gekauft ist ein megatolles teil bin echt sehr zufrieden damit und wenn ich bedenke das sie im netz mit teilweise über 300 € gehandelt wird ist sie mit 145 € ein superschnäpchen 

http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...eederrute-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_107/id/268http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/onlines.../44_107/id/268


----------



## -Andy- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*



grennmile1 schrieb:


> hallo Andy
> 
> habe mir letzte woche diese rute hier gekauft ist ein megatolles teil bin echt sehr zufrieden damit und wenn ich bedenke das sie im netz mit teilweise über 300 € gehandelt wird ist sie mit 145 € ein superschnäpchen
> 
> http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...eederrute-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_107/id/268




Danke aber schau mal hier im Thema auf der ersten Seite was ich zum Thema Mosella geschrieben habe. -> Klick 


Gruss


----------



## Greenmile1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

sorry habe ich glat übersehen |bigeyes nichts für ungut


----------



## Forellenzocker (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

na das ist ärgerlich. Aber das ist genau der Grund warum ich mir die damals nicht im Angebot bei Askari geholt hab, die kleinen Ringe. Damals kam ein Kumpel mit einer Balzer Feeder Ace, die hatte auch grosse Ringe und das hat im werfen eine Menge ausgemacht. Allerdings find ich Balzer nicht kaufenswert. Habe mich dann für die Berkley s entschieden, bis jetzt hab ich das nicht bereut. Aber trotzdem will man ja immer was besseres und deswegen werde ich da auch nochmal die Ruten tauschen. Ich drück Dir die Daumen und es wäre interessant zu Erfahren was du Dir holst und ob du zufrieden bist. 

Gruß Günter


----------



## -Andy- (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

Hallo Günter,

ja das ist jetzt so eine Sache mit den Ruten. Ich habe jetzt mal die Team Daiwa in der Hand gehabt und die Teile gefallen mir total gut. Leider haben die Ruten jedoch nur ein Wurfgewicht von max. 150g was mir leider zu wenig ist. Jetzt habe ich nach erneuten Überlegungen zusammen mit meinem Dealer die im Betreff genannten Ruten von Cormoran "Speciland Feeder Extra Heavy 4,20m" bestellt. Ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht auf Cormoran zurück greifen aber was soll's, ein Versuch ist es wert und mein Dealer hält die Ruten auch wenn es Cormoran sind, für sehr gut. Sollten mir die Ruten jedoch nicht gefallen, bekommt mein Dealer Ende nächster Woche noch von Fox die Horizon Extreme Feeder rein und würde mir da ggfs. einen guten Preis machen, wenn er mich denn mit den Cormoran nicht überzeugen kann. 
Ich bin also gespannt...  

Gruss Andy


----------



## -Andy- (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

So, die Speciland Ruten sind da.... 

Optisch sehen die Ruten richtig gut aus, sind sauber verarbeitet und machen einen sehr soliden Eindruck. Die Griffteile liegen sehr gut in der Hand und die Rute ist rech gut ausbalanciert. Die Ringe sind anständig dimensioniert und an den Tips schön gross. Der Blank ist kein bisschen wabbelig und setzt Würfe kraftvoll um. Getestet habe ich die Ruten vorerst mit 100g, 150g und 200g Wurfgewicht.

Einzig der ganz leichte Farbunterschied der Ruten stört mich ein wenig, wobei ich zugegeben bei sowas recht pingelig bin.  


Also mein erstes Fazit: Die Teile gefallen mir! #6


Gruss Andy


----------



## Forellenzocker (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Speciland Feeder Extra-Heavy oder...*

Schön das freut, nun hoffe ich das Sie auch so gut halten wie bei meinem Onkel und bei mir demnächst. Ausserdem wünsche ich Dir viele gute Fische damit.

Gruß Günter


----------

